

Writing a Technical Book - edw519
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/technical-writing.shtml

======
GiraffeNecktie
Some of the processes they use at Manning seem a bit archaic. To send a
document to multiple people for review, it's vastly more efficient to use
Adobe Acrobat to convert it to the the version of PDF that's enabled for
markup using just the free Adobe Reader. You can then put the document on a
website or Acrobat.com where everyone is looking at the same instance of the
document and, most importantly, everyone can see the previous comments. That
way, if one review says something dumb, another reviewer is likely to pick up
on it. You can then bring all the comments back into a Word file.

------
llopis
Great technical book postmortem! I've also gone through the painful process of
writing a technical book and I agree with everythig he says.

And seriously, never, ever, think about writing a technical book for the
money.

